# What props and backgrounds do you find yourself always using?



## LoloMcRo (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm wanting to buy some new backgrounds and props for this new year. I've had a crazy increase in baby/children photography (portraits) and I don't want my current set up to become stale. Also, I'd like to gear up for my senior shoots this summer and fall. What are some props and backgrounds that you find yourself always using or that you couldn't live without? Or maybe you have some tips on how to reuse props and backgrounds without them getting super repetitive? Obviously, I have some things in mind, but two or more heads are always better than one  Thank you!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2014)

Savage seamless grey & Roscoe gels!


----------



## kathyt (Mar 5, 2014)

Find out what your client base wants. Do some additional market research. When I shot seniors I would rarely have the client ask for too many props. If they wanted props, they would bring their own. (Such as items they used in high school, instruments, jerseys, etc.)


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 5, 2014)

I assume you mean studio, which I don't do very much of. But outdoors: foliage (seasonal if possible like cherry blossoms or yellow/red fall trees, snowy conifers in winter, etc.), brick walls, water, any sort of old buildings (weathered wood, stone, etc.).


----------

